# Problème avec appareil photo de l iPad retina



## The95 (14 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, je rencontre un problème avec l appareil photo de mon iPad retira.il se bloque, fond noir, quand on appuie sur le bouton qui permet de se photographier. Est ce que quelqu un à déjà rencontrer ce problème ? Merci pour votre aide


----------

